#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-20
<Atamira> mornin all
<Atamira> oh..afternoon all
<ojwb> afternoon
<snail> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> what an icky wet humid to take the bus to work
<ibeardslee> .. put 'day' in there somewhere for better reading comprehension
<Atamira> morning
<snail> ibeardslee: the meaning was perfectly clear without the word 'day'
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morn
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<Atamira> nice sunny day today
<ibeardslee> looks like it is going to turn that way later down here
<ibeardslee> was quite the foggy/misty morning
<Atamira> nice
<Atamira> tho its going to be hot to sleep today
<hads> Stupid wind.
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> it has been a little breezy, hasn't it?
<thumper> that it has
<snail> i really have to ask myself why: http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/4478817/YahooXtra-to-revive-online-shopping-portal
<ibeardslee> tax break with the loss?
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-22
<thumper> anyone have sed foo?
<thumper> of sed fu?
 * ibeardslee has used it
<thumper> I want to replace some strings in a shed load of files in a whole pile of directories
<thumper> s/DEBUG:/DEBUG/g
<thumper> over a lot of files
<ibeardslee> ohhh .. something I've done(ish)
<snail> thumper: you want to use a perl one liner, which an in place option i believe
<thumper> perl is fine
<ibeardslee> for F in *.*; do sed -i s/DEBUG:/DEBUG/ $F; done
<ibeardslee> that should do all files in one directory
<thumper> ibeardslee: recursively over files?
<thumper> find . -name "*.py" | xargs ... ?
<lifeless> xargs -n1 ...
<ojwb> lifeless: there's no need for -n1 - all that'll serve to do is make it take longer...
<lifeless> ojwb: depends on your sed, I think :)
<ojwb> perhaps, i'd tend to use perl there myself, but I'm pretty sure GNU sed has been like that for some time
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> beautiful day here today
<Atamira> ive been told it might be a tad windy down your way
<ibeardslee> beautiful and still at the moment .. forgot to bring the camera into get a photo of the pōhutakawa I can see out the window
<ibeardslee> it looks even more stunning with the blue sky int he background and the sun bringing out the red and gree
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> howdy all
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> and merry xmas eve to you
<ajmitch> morning
 * ajmitch hopes we can all stay away from our computers tomorrow :)
<ibeardslee> and a happy winter solstice celebration celebrated in our summer to you
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: but surely your'll be twittering the opening of pressies etc?
 * Atamira has to work tonight :(
 * Atamira is going to sleep through xmas lunches
<ibeardslee> probably the best thing
<ibeardslee> just too much eating that goes on at this time of the year
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: I'm not a twit
<ibeardslee> fartbooking?
<Atamira> nothing wrong with fartbooking :P
<Atamira> its the only way to keep track of fellow workers..hehe
<ajmitch> yay for wind & rain today, after so many nice days
<Atamira> yay for nice days
<Atamira> after wind & rain for so many days
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-24
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> merry xmas all
<karora> Merry christmas :-)
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
 * ajmitch should set up a cron job to say morning on irc during the holidays, so that it's not completely quiet here
 * ibeardslee will be working through (except the stats)
 * ajmitch isn't quite sure yet when he'll be returning to work
<ibeardslee> at least 'when' is better than 'if' right?
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> the question is more whether I work the week before LCA or not :)
<ibeardslee> I'll chugging through with the Academy
<ajmitch> time to try & get some work done for the day
<ajmitch> thumper: please get wikkid to a state where it can replace moin, wiki.ubuntu.com is really annoying to edit when it takes ~5 min to save changes :)
 * ajmitch waits for the 'patches welcome' 
<hads> morning
<Atamira> Good Morning all !
<snail> ibeardslee: i recall promising to send you a link to something, but it has completely escaped my mind what
<ibeardslee> NZ marc records?
<snail> oh yes, http://www.natlib.govt.nz/about-us/news/new-bib-record-service
<thumper> ajmitch: :)
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> I discovered yesterday that the passport renewal form is different to when I downloaded it
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> what a beautiful day todayh
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> not many people around ... so if I don't see you all tomorrow, have a good Christmas and all that
<chilts> DON'T EAT TOO MUCH!!!
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-22
<timClicks> i'm converting an old laptop into something of a server
<timClicks> how do I log into a shell? e.g. sans ubuntu-desktop
<Atamira> merry christmas all
<ojwb> timClicks: Alt-F1 to F6 should give you a login prompt
<timClicks> ojwb: noted, but I want to avoid the memory overhead
<ojwb> modern ubuntu comes up on VT7 it seems, even if you don't have X running
<ojwb> timClicks: um, memory overhead?
<timClicks> am following http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-boot-debian-in-text-mode-instead-of-graphical-mode-gui.html
<timClicks> see how things go
<ojwb> it's a key press
<ojwb> there's not a lot of memory overhead
<timClicks> oh.. from gdm/lightdm?
<ojwb> the VTs are there anyway, Alt+Fkey just switches between them
<ojwb> no, it's nothing to do with X
<timClicks> sweet :)
<timClicks> sorted
<ojwb> you can tell it to come up on VT1, let me just check
<ojwb> sudo sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=/ s/\<splash\>//;/^#GRUB_TERMINAL=console/ s/#//' /etc/default/grub
<ojwb> the first part turns off the splash option, and that causes it to come up on VT1
<ojwb> the second part give you the text console rather than a text console in graphics mode
<ojwb> you may or may not want the second part - I find it's much more responsive when connecting to remote VMs using virt-manager
<ojwb> oh, and: sudo update-grub
<ojwb> grub is the default boot manager
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-23
<G> hope everyone here from Christchurch in here is safe and well
<Atamira> another quake?
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ibeardslee> been two 5+ over the last couple of hours
<Atamira> just read the news report
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-24
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> merry christmas all
<kcj> bah, humbug
<kcj> :)
<Atamira> and a merry christmas to you as well bah, humbug
<Atamira> or i should have said
<Atamira> merry bah humbug to you
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-25
<chilts> evening :)
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> boxing day !
<Atamira> no one is working here cept us mugs heh
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<Envy0pla> Morning :)
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> so my version of chromium on Lucid is v18 ... it seems I need to upgrade
<chilts> but the daily PPA hasn't been updated in ages
<chilts> what do other people do to keep Chromium up to date?
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> quantal
<mwhudson> chilts: not use lucid?
<chilts> yeah, I know :)
<chilts> actually, maybe Christmas is a good time to upgrade
<chilts> (between contracts)
<chilts> I have Precise on my other laptop
<chilts> but I seem to keep using this one - prefer it a little more
<ajmitch> because of unity, or other reasons?
<chilts> keyboard layout and yeah, a little with Unity
<chilts> though I install XMonad to be honest
<chilts> I also usually de-install Network manager and use WICD instead
<chilts> and find that everything is so intertwined these days, it's hard to pick and choose
 * ajmitch should upgrade the desktop at work, still running lucid
<ojwb> hmm, i just discovered how to answer an incoming call on my new mobile
<ojwb> this makes me realise how few calls I get...
<ojwb> i missed a call the other week because I hadn't realised you need to slide to answer
<ibeardslee> heh .. it took me couple of bungled calls to work that out as well
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-18
<hads> Just asked a question on a Trademe auction for the chipset of a WiFi dongle. Answer was "Not sure it works great on my laptop"
<Atamira> heh
<G> hads: he's not sure it works great?
<lifeless> ,
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> Grump, silly new update restart dialog with no close button. Need to right click on panel to close it.
<chilts> got connceted with Flip yesterday no problem
<chilts> an email and a text message to tell me it's done
<chilts> they've automated everything - 'tis nice
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> yes!
<mwhudson> last one of the year, in some sense
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> does the world end on the 21st NZ time, or what timezone does it fall in?
<ibeardslee> mayan time
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-20
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> it feels a bit like that
<ibeardslee> ohh steam for linux beta is now available for all users
<lifeless> yah :)
<Atamira> oo yay
<Atamira> the other version just wouldnt play properly
<ibeardslee> http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<ojwb> hmm, i have a package and I'm unsure what it was built for
<ojwb> helpfully I left the distribution as "UNRELEASED"
<ojwb> is there a way to prod a compiled binary to work out the GCC version used or something?
<ajmitch_> the version of libc6 depended on might give a clue
<ojwb> it was (probably) either lucid or precise
<ajmitch_> ok, libc6 dependency looks to be really not helpful
<ojwb> hmm, 2.3.4
<ajmitch_> yeah, that's ancient but it could just be because of which symbols it needs
<ajmitch_> at least it should run on hardy then :)
<ojwb> indeeed, but libstdc++6 (>= 4.6) means it isn't lucid
<ajmitch_> right
<ajmitch_> oneiric or precise then
<ojwb> and the final answer came from running md5sum on it and comparing with the versions in various PPAs
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> a quiet day in the office so far
<ojwb> odd that
<ajmitch_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-16
<ibeardslee> has anyone else had major problems with the usb-creator/ Startup Disk Creator?
<hads> ibeardslee: Me!
<hads> ibeardslee: I use USBNetbootin
<ibeardslee> I've used that as well, but that now seems to be creating it's own menu
<ibeardslee> the usb creator seems to be a steaming pos
<hads> ibeardslee: THe usbnetbootin menu has been there for ages, it doesn't harm anything.
<hads> I haven't been able to get the Ubuntu one to work for ages.
<ibeardslee> it has been a while since I've had to build a bunch of USB images for the Academy
<G> ibeardslee: I've had problems with both, but I think thats more this particular crap Sandisk USB Stick :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> G: It's a variety of different disk that I have the problems with.
<thumper> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-17
<ibeardslee> ended up installing usb-creator-kde .. works fine
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads-test> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> so part of the reason i thought a recent kernel upgrade made my system screwy
<mwhudson> is that the trackpad got reenabled somehow
<mwhudson> it's a thinkpad and i only use the nipple
<mwhudson> so i clip the trackpad when typing and odd things happen
<hads-test> Yeah I turn mine off too
<chilts> I just switched my Fn and Ctrl keys on my Thinkpad ... I'm much happier as a result
<chilts> I don't use the nipple or the buttons above the trackpad
<mwhudson> hads-test: can you remember how? :)
<mwhudson> oh there's a button for it :)
<mwhudson> chilts: weirdo
<chilts> wut!
<mwhudson> chilts: why have a thinkpad if you don't use the nipple? :)
<chilts> 'coz work paid for it :D
<mwhudson> though tbh i use an external keyboard & mouse almost all the time
<chilts> though I do like it
<chilts> me too
<chilts> it's only when I'm out and about I use the trackpad anyway
<mwhudson> chilts: which do you have?
<chilts> W530
<mwhudson> the trackpad is pretty rubbish on my x220
<mwhudson> even more so in ubuntu than windows iirc
<chilts> there are a few things I don't like, but it seems pretty sturdy
<chilts> in some ways I wish I'd gone for a lighter model, but tbh it's mostly on my desk
<chilts> and 16GB RAM is nice
<chilts> so that I can have a hundred or so tabs open in Firefox (and no idea what is there)
<mwhudson> i'm pretty happy with mine, more ram and more pixels would be nice, but it's not at all bad for 2.5 yrs old
<chilts> ah, I remember, this one is 1920x1080 which is probably why I got it
<chilts> I suspect in 2.5 years time I'll still be happy with it too, so that's good to know
<hads-test> mwhudson: Yeah, the button :)
<hads-test> I've got a T400 which is getting on a bit, I'm impatiently waiting on my Christmas present which is a T440s, the power adapter has arrived so far.
<chilts> oh, that's the other thing I hate, the power brick really is a brick
<chilts> I don't know how they get away with it
<hads-test> The new one is a slimmer wider brick.
<hads-test> With a square jack instead of round.
<hads-test> I've been waiting ages for a 14" Thinkpad with more screen real estate. Quite exciting.
<mwhudson> chilts: that's what you get for buying a big thinkpad :)
<mwhudson> the 60w supplies are much smaller
<chilts> :/
<chilts> I'll note that for next time
<chilts> I think I might try and find a replacement which is a bit more manageable
<ibeardslee> we are getting the Lenovo X1 Carbons as a standard laptop for staff at the moment, getting them without Windows.
 * ibeardslee has a bit of adjustment with the trackpad and buttons etc
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: was just looking at them, they seem nice
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: can only be configured with 8gb ram though?
<ibeardslee> down side is the 8GB fixed
<hads-test> Yeah not bad but a bit limited. No built in Ethernet etc.
<ibeardslee> I have heard (not confirmed) that the next iteration will have able to have 16GB.
<hads-test> The T440s is a good alternative
<ibeardslee> for a lot of people the wireless is good enough, and with a USB ethernet adapter they behave pretty good.
<hads-test> Yeah for most people it would be fine.
<G> ibeardslee: I recall (second hand) that circa 12 months ago, PXE booting was neigh-on-impossible with those USB adapters
<ibeardslee> if you ask Silicon nicely you can get the Lenovos without Windows
<ibeardslee> G: The only problem I had with the PXE boot while installing one yesterday was the firmware missing from the 12.04 (not 12.04.3) netboot we have setup.
<ibeardslee> ended up doing a USB stick boot
<ibeardslee>  /install
<G> ibeardslee: I think from the bug I recall seeing ended up getting fixed in the kernel, but for the life of me I can't remember when
<hads-test> This is the 440 series slim brick; http://imgur.com/l8MaXN7
<G> ibeardslee: ahh good, they must've fixed it, just thought I'd mention it anyway
<ibeardslee> it did the pxeboot fine, but failed with the install because of the missing firmware.
<ibeardslee> BUT different usb adapter may also behave differently.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-19
<hads-test> Yay, laptop arrived.
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads-test> morning
<ibeardslee> hads-test: what are you testing?
<hads-test> IRCCloud
<hads-test> Fancy web based IRC client
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-20
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morena
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-17
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-21
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<atamira> morena
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<hads> ]morning
<atamira> morning
<atamira> beautiful day in auckland today
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-18
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<atamira> morning
<mwhudson> afternoon
<chilts> afternoon already
<chilts> wowser
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-20
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-21
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-25
<olly> morning
